
Show HN: MicroServices from Dev to Prod Using Docker, Docker Compose and Swarm - eon01
https://medium.com/p/microservices-from-development-to-production-using-docker-docker-compose-docker-swarm-3cf37f97706b
======
moondev
Excellent writeup! I was thinking of implementing a docker swarm mode for
spinnaker's clouddriver. This really helps put the pieces together.

I know the swarm mode integrations for aws and azure are in beta, wonder if
they plan to add some for DO and GCE in the future?

~~~
eon01
Thank you moondev.

In this example I am using the built-in docker swarm in independently from the
infrastructure provider but I think more interesting things are coming to make
fast integrations with cloud providers !

~~~
moondev
Do you know if there is support for persistant volumes or mounting config
files with swarm mode? When i played with it I couldn't find any docs or
examples. Compose complained about it when i created the dsb

~~~
eon01
I hope that this will be integrated soon (as a built-in feature) but you still
can use Flocker or Gluster.

